
Tips for foreign founders to succeed in the US - qhoang09
Hi all,
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.businessinsider.com&#x2F;french-entrepreneur-on-what-it-took-for-americans-to-take-him-seriously-2017-11<p>I shared in that article what it took to get Americans to take us, foreign founders, seriously. 
I&#x27;m talking about our 2 min meeting with Michael Seibel that changed the trajectory of our startup, about why Jason Lemkin trusted us in the beginning and how we hired our first American hire.
Obviously, I have only one data point, my own experience, so I&#x27;d be happy to hear from you about this particular topic.<p>Cheers!
======
ecesena
To me the 3 most important things are:

\- Get an American marketer. We can't really speak the language, and we really
need that to talk about our product.

\- Get feedback on the name we chose. There might be subtleties that we don't
get.

\- Clearly state your achievements, forget diminutives/modesty, don't take
anything for granted. As European at least, we tend to use a language that in
the US is perceived as diminishing our results.

------
bkohlmann
Make a product consumers want.

There’s certainly a minority of folks who put nationalism first, but at the
end of the day, if you find product market fit, no one really cares where
you’re from.

